# First Spouse Visa Extension Final CheckList (FLR)



## fahad0001 (Jun 15, 2017)

Dear members,

With lots of thanks as I have received alot of useful information on this forum I would like you guys to please review the checklist and please give your comments.

I am applying for my first visa extension, came to UK visa 5 years route on 1st February 2015 and have my appointment with Sheffield Premium Center next Monday.

Application:
1. Application.
2. IHS Payment confirmation.
3. My Passport.
4. Two Passport size photos.
5. Sponsor (My wife) on passport size photo.
6. Copy of Sponsor Passport.

Financial Requirement:
1. Wage slips for past six months (January to June).
2. Joint bank statement showing transfer of salary for last six months (January to June).
3. Signed employment contract.
4. Signed employment confirmation letter.
5. Letter from employer confirming employment type (permanent) salary and designation.

Accommodation and evidence of living together:
1. Joint council tax bill from June 2015 to March 2016, from April 2016 to March 2017 and from April 2017 to March 2018.
2. Joint rent agreement from June 2015 to March 2016, from April 2016 to March 2017 and from April 2017 to March 2018.
3. Joint electricity bills from June 2015 to May 2017.
4. Joint gas bills from June 2015 to May 2017.

English Language:
1. Passed ILETS test certificate (C1 higher than required A2) which is expired but was accepted as part of first visa application.
2. ACCA qualification passed certificates which were obtained in Pakistan but since ACCA is a UK certification and is taught in English, I believe I do not need to go to NRIC.

Other Documents:
1. Marriage certificate both in Urdu and english translation.
2. Other 18 months old daughter birth certificate and a copy of her passport.


Question:
1. Would above list serve the purpose?
2. Do I need to fill in an appendix 2 like the first time and submit it with the documents?
3. Would it be a big problem if my council tax bill and rent agreement show my address as FLAT OVER 358 XYZ ROAD while my gas and electricity bill shows only 358 XYZ ROAD. To be honest 358 XYZ ROAD is a shop and I live in the flat over it, Don't know how the utilities company got it wrong it has always been like this.


I thank you all in advance.

Regards,

Fahad


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Just took a quick glance- add Sponsor's P60 to financial documents. 

Also, make sure to write your names behind each passport photo.

You do not fill Appendix 2 for FLR (M) applications.

The address issue seems ok, just write an explaining note if you want. 

Also, you need to add your tenancy agreement OR mortgage papers if you own the house.


----------



## Bosna (Sep 21, 2016)

Kimi2490 said:


> Just took a quick glance- add Sponsor's P60 to financial documents.
> 
> Also, make sure to write your names behind each passport photo.
> 
> ...


Hi curious as we will be applying in march 2018 but wont have an update p60 - can you include 2016-17 one ?


----------



## fahad0001 (Jun 15, 2017)

I will not be including P60 its not mandatory.


----------



## fahad0001 (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh no apologies, I will be including a P60.


----------



## humble (May 6, 2015)

fahad0001 said:


> Oh no apologies, I will be including a P60.


Is this required?


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes Humble. last I checked, P60 was still required.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi There,

You're missing a vital document here....they want you to prove that the child lives at the same address with parents, to show parental responsibilities.

. British Child
Correspondence letter addressed to the baby or 'parents of the baby' - dated within 3 months from August (from GP, NHS, bank, nursery etc) 

Photocopy of the letter


----------



## humble (May 6, 2015)

Kimi2490 said:


> Yes Humble. last I checked, P60 was still required.


Do you have a reference for this requirement? I think if we have a payslip and employment letter there is no need for this as far as I can see?


Although just found this which does not make P60 a requirement


> What counts as income
> You and your partner can use:
> 
> income from employment before tax and National Insurance (check your P60 or payslips) - you can only use your own income if you earn it in the UK
> ...


https://www.gov.uk/uk-family-visa/proof-income


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Kimi2490 said:


> Yes Humble. last I checked, P60 was still required.


P60 is not a required document and never has been. If it covers any of the period you are using to meet the requirement then you can include as it substantiates your employment. If you are applying under Category A, last year's P60 doesn't cover the last 6 months and so is irrelevant.


----------

